# Advice required! Do I qualify for Italian Citizenship via my mother's birth?



## taniaalliod (4 d ago)

Hi there!
I am a UK citizen by birth (born 1965), with an Italian mother, British father and an Italian husband. I currently live in the UK but want to be able to gain my Italian citizenship so I can spend my retirement in Italy. 
My question: should I apply via my mother's birth right or my marriage status?

Mother is Italian by birth, born 1940, (naturalised in 1961 when she married by Dad and came to live in the UK). She regained her Italian citizenship when Britain became a member of the EU (early 70s), so now holds dual nationality and lives mainly in Italy. 
My research suggests that if my mother was naturalised (1961) before I was born (1965) then I may not be eligible to apply using my mothers birth right. However, I cannot find anything that confirms if she regained her Italian citizenship (post 1970), then can I still apply for citizenship using her Italian nationality?

It looks more straight forward applying via blood rights but I can also apply (more cost and the language test) if I do it via my marital status!

CAn anyone advise me of my best course of action? 

THanks.


----------



## LeeSEA (Oct 27, 2021)

There is a better place for you to ask these questions: Facebook/ Groups/ Dual U.S. Italian Citizenship. They are US focused, but I'll bet they have the answer for you. Maybe someone with UK knowledge will come along, but this is an alternative resource for you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

taniaalliod said:


> She regained her Italian citizenship when Britain became a member of the EU (early 70s),


Are you sure about that date? Italy didn't allow dual citizenship until late 1980s. Getting back her Italian citizenship would have meant renouncings her UK citizenship in the 1970s.

Assuming you've been married long enough it doesn't really matter which route you take. It might even be easier since you'd only be filing your own paperwork and not your mothers.

But since you're married to an EU national it doesn't matter.









Movement and residence


Information on EU citizens' right to free movement, funding and support.




commission.europa.eu


----------



## Mallthus (1 d ago)

I’m in the US currently working on Jure Sanguinis Italian citizenship for my wife, her sister, and my children. I’ve been working on it for a few years (complications with 100 year old documentation and, thanks to that, now a 1949 case) so I’ve gotten pretty well versed. 

Short story is that you’re correct…you will not qualify via your mother for Jure Sanguinis citizenship. 

The way the rule works is that the first foreign born descendant of an Italian immigrant (in a given hereditary line) must have been born WHILE the pertinent ancestor held Italian citizenship. 

In your case, as the first foreign born descendent yourself, you having been born after your mother’s loss of citizenship, even if she regained it, disqualifies you via that path. 

But it sounds like you have a lot of other potential paths to pursue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

